# dew claw irritation



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

So I just noticed this yesterday but not sure how long it's been an issue. Doesn't seem to be bothering him a bit and he doesn't care if I mess with it to get a good look or take pictures. The skin around the dew claw is red, swollen, with hair loss, and some flaky skin. 

Pictures of the irritated dew claw

































Pictures of other dew claw for reference. 

















Anyone experience with this or have a clue what it is? Warrant a vet visit or just watch it and hope it clears up on it's own?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't run to the doctor every time one of my toes gets chafed . Just keep an eye on it and maybe put some calendula gel or aloe or whatever safe thing you use for irritation on it and give it a few days to look better. He probably just stubbed it on something, or got a piece of grass or sand in a chafe-y spot.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

might have hooked on something...I would treat it like I would treat a stubbed toe unless it gets worse or there are other symptoms.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd just keep it clean with a little soap and water once per day and let it be. Not enough to dry it out more but just enough to keep the raw spots clean. A little vitamin E is a safe (to eat) skin moisturizer.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'll just keep it clean and keep an eye on it. Save the vet visit for if it starts to look worse or actually bother him.


----------



## bug (Feb 7, 2021)

dagwall said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'll just keep it clean and keep an eye on it. Save the vet visit for if it starts to look worse or actually bother him.



Any update? my dog has this, looks very similar. she is on antibiotics in case it was a bacteria infection, the vet thinks its cancer but we are getting a second opinion in a couple days.
would like to know the outcome of your pups toe, did it go away on its own? did it require treatment?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dagwall hasn't been here for almost 2 years. 8 year old thread.


----------

